# have no turn signals, horn, electric windows and locks dont work



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Flood damage can destroy the entire electrical system. You are probably looking at replacing miles of wiring along with fuse boxes, computer components, etc. There's a reason you can't get warranties on flood damaged cars and that anytime one is sold it must be flagged as flood damage.

I would start with purchasing the maintenance manual for the car and then going from there. You'll need top notch vehicle troubleshooting skills and deep pockets as well.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I agree with obermd. If this one was in a flood some time ago (like from the Hurricane Sandy era), it may have so much hidden damage that it is a lost cause. The more modern the car, the more electrical damage it will have accrued and the more costly the fix, if you can actually fix it. I've seen some real horror stories regarding late model Sandy cars that my first impulse is to run screaming into the night on them. Those cars ended up all over the country in the months following the insurance companies selling off those turkeys. These cars were supposed to be sold for scrap or parted out, but the criminal element got a hold of them, faked new titles and auctioned them off all over the country. My advice is to take it to an auction and cut the losses.
I recall a guy that had a '12 Civic that had both fuse panels that were all green deep inside from corrosion. Even after replacing both, he couldn't get it run. He spent months trying to trace the title and never did get it right.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I wonder if the OP will ever come back with an update?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Shoot guess what guys he is not looking back , forward or to the side . too many security written into these vehicles these days for the used car dealer to contend with .
Only an authorized dealership can program the modules to talk to the computers firm ware .


----------

